# MTB In The Lake District



## Ben M (10 Aug 2011)

Hi guys, I am going to the Lake District on holiday in a few week's time. I'd like to do some mountain biking with my brother. However, I'm not sure on a few things. 

Firstly, can you hire a helmet and gloves as well as a bike, as we don't have our own helmets? And do you need the full lycra gear, or will tracksuit bottoms and a t-shirt be fine? 

Secondly, where would you suggest that we go mountain biking (north lakes), are there any good places?

Thirdly, I'm not sure what difficulty route to try. We'd probably be going for a full day, but not more than one day. We're very confident on our bikes, and have done a lot of cycling on the road, but not off road (unless you include messing about in the garden lol).

This is a route that I've found:http://www.forestry.gov.uk/website/forestry.nsf/byunique/infd-7u2at7

Does it look suitable for our standards? And I can't seem to find a price for it?
Finally, will most places let a 15 year old and a 17 year old in without a guardian?

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## Alastair (10 Aug 2011)

Keswick is a nice place to go riding round, I've done it a few times. The lakes pretty big too which should bring a good sweat on. I'd get in touch with a tourist info based near one of the areas your looking at, they'll give you loads of advice mate


----------



## Alastair (10 Aug 2011)

And there is a mtb hire just outside the town centre


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (11 Aug 2011)

I live a few mile away, the lakes is vast so you would have to narrow it down where your stopping. There are plenty of tracks and I think a hire place in ambleside. I only use the lakes as a shortcut to motorway its too expensive because of you tourists


----------



## Alastair (11 Aug 2011)

AverageWhiteBloke said:
			
		

> I live a few mile away, the lakes is vast so you would have to narrow it down where your stopping. There are plenty of tracks and I think a hire place in ambleside. I only use the lakes as a shortcut to motorway its too expensive because of you tourists



Ouch he he


----------



## Ben M (11 Aug 2011)

AverageWhiteBloke said:
			
		

> I only use the lakes as a shortcut to motorway its too expensive because of you tourists




I've had a good look at whinlatter's website, and I think I'll go there, as it is close to where I'm staying. I've spoken to the owner of the cycling shop/bike hire, and he said that the helmets come with the bikes. However, the gloves don't, but I have these gloves: http://www.millets.co.uk/brand/Peter_St ... ute=163165 I use them for shooting in the winter, but would they be suitable for biking? They don't have any padding, but they'd stop me getting blisters on my hands.

I've been told that shorts are better than trackies, so I'll wear them. Would a base layer like this be suitable? http://www.sportsdirect.com/campri-ther ... e=40201403 It wouldn't flap about at all, so I thought  it might be better than a t-shirt.

I''m going to start off on the blue route, and then possibly have a go on the red routes.

cheers,
Ben


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (11 Aug 2011)

And if you want a coffee either use the burger van just before Kendal or the petrol station at keswick which is nigh on the north to south extremities because everything in between is a fortune. Take it from a man that's had to walk out of many coffee shops with a red face realising it would have been far cheaper to take the long way to motorway.


----------

